# Christina Milian - Out & About relaxes poolside with friends, Miami (28.06.13) - x42



## MetalFan (30 Juni 2013)

Abgesehen von der Qualmerei  :angry:, zum :drip:en!



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## morpheus37 (30 Juni 2013)

sehr schöne Bilder von ihr. Schönen Dank.


----------



## jschmidt (30 Juni 2013)

:WOW::thumbup::thx:


----------



## butters (30 Juni 2013)

Danke schön.


----------



## sam (30 Juni 2013)

danke:thx::thx::thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup::WOW:


----------



## Suicide King (30 Juni 2013)

Auch meinen Dank.
Aber ich könnte mich nicht entspannen wenn sie neben mir liegen würde.


----------



## simsonfan (30 Juni 2013)

Sie ist schon ein hübsches Ding  Vielen Dank für die Bilder :thx:


----------



## Sachse (30 Juni 2013)

heiliges Blechle  :WOW:

das sind richtig schöne Sabberbilder :drip:

:thx: Metal (die Qualmerei stört mich jetzt nicht  )


----------



## Hehnii (30 Juni 2013)

Danke.Danke. Ich sag nur "lecker".


----------



## kopila (1 Juli 2013)

sehr sexy...danke für die bilder


----------



## DonEnrico (1 Juli 2013)

Danke für die Süße!


----------



## DerVinsi (1 Juli 2013)

Phantastische Schnappschüsse! :WOW::thx:


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2013)

Schön flott :thx: dir


----------



## comatron (2 Juli 2013)

Lecker, lecker.:thumbup:


----------



## ploastor (2 Juli 2013)

Danke dir für Christina


----------



## stehplatz (5 Juli 2013)

Wooowwwww....


----------



## Edona (29 Sep. 2019)

Beautyy :thx:


----------



## Punisher (1 Okt. 2019)

saugeile Figur
:drip:


----------



## Edona77 (16 Juni 2020)

Beautiful as always !


----------

